# Allergy??



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had Preston for over a year now, and adopted zeke about 3 months ago. I had never had a reaction to them before but now every time they touch my skin I break out in burning/stinging hives and they form almost instantly. I will never give up my babies for an "allergy" but was wondering does anyone else have this happen and what do you do?!?!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yep! All the time! Washing the area with cold water helps. Maybe some anti-histamine/anti-itch cream depending on how bad it is.

It gets worse the longer Pig goes without a bath and after about two weeks the hives get really bad so that means it's bath time! You could try soaping them up more often, using Aveeno oatmeal wash so it doesn't dry their skin.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you! I got so upset when it started cuz I love my boys and I would never rehome them! Im glad im not the only one


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, my boyfriend keeps telling me not to let Pig sleep in my shirt if I'm going to get hives, but he's my baby and I want to cuddle and love him even if that means I have to suffer a little.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

I completely agree! Everyone who doesn't have a hedgie love doesn't understand


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I get red irritated skin from my Petra but I just live with it  I agree washing the are helps alot. 

I also have ratties and I get the same reaction from their claws so I am used to it lol


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I too recently posted about a possible allergic reaction to Dakarai's quills. I found that if I bathe him more often then it doesn't get as bad. The first time I did just poop boot soaks and didn't bathe him for about 8 days. A couple of hedgie owners suggested that it could be due to their messy quills from running in the wheel - which I hadn't even thought of at the time because I thought Dakarai "looked" clean. I've gone to warm water rinses every third day and a Aveeno soapy bath once a week. So far, this has seemed to help.


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you for the advice everyone!


----------

